# Cargo-Passenger vessels Mini cruise/M/homing?



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
While reading Teemyobs post about the ferry rescue and thinking,ships/boats,there used to be passenger/cargo vessels shipping out of Grimsby docks in the 60's,Ben line was one and i think Palm line was another.These ships/boats (I have to be correct,as i know the are some "Maty-Lows?) on this Forum,had a small number of cabins and a lounge area for about 12 people i think,could those of you who like to cruise/motor home not take advantage of this facility and enjoy both?
Sorry if this has already been suggested,also worth mentioning,i used to ship out with DFDS from Immingham to Europort.most of the cargo was un-accompanied trailers,but were 4/5 cabins with 4/5 bunks in for those of us who travelled,you ate with the crew dinner/breakfast in their canteen,"mess deck?.TV and 6cans,beer/pop etc,(Perm it how you wanted). Worth a look,might be a winner. Best of luck,i do hope that those who sail/sailed on and beneath the water will excuse me not knowing the difference between a ship and a boat,call it what you like,as long as you do NOT!! call me to sail in it.
Gearjammer


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

the best ferry crossing i had was dublin to liverpool, that was a small cargo ship/boat that only had room for 12 trucks, that was about 10 years ago. that was i enjoyed my job.


----------

